# What Jewelry to wear with what HELP!



## Lil_Claude (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone know or have a website where i can find out what kind of necklaces go with different type of dresses/tops. You know how there's tube tops, v necks, round necks, halters. and then in jewelry there's choker's long necklaces, short necklaces, etc. I wanna know what should be worn with what. I bought a new dress for new year's and i m not sure what necklace i should wear or if i should even wear one. Please help. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in Advance.:icon_smil


----------



## Tinkerbell (Dec 29, 2005)

What kind of dress is it, strapless? Generally I just try on everything and see what looks good, a necklace always looks better (IMO) if it hangs higher than the neckline.. else everything looks a bit messy and can get tangled - especially if your wearing beads.


----------



## brainybrunette (Jan 2, 2006)

sorry instead of replying I started a new thread..oppsPs..you could get a few mags and checkout what looks good on some models and celebs..Im sure they have personal stylists that cant be too far off the mark!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope this helps. =) i just googled right necklaces for necklines

http://www.ehow.com/how_3251_choose-necklace-different.html

this is a good site: http://www.shoppinglifestyle.com.sg/beauty/article.asp?id=101 

(the navigation is right under email to a friend image)

http://beauty.ivillage.com/accessories/jewelry/0,,7kz4vhgz-2,00.html

http://www.pixelondesign.com/diamondfetch/1154f5b1.htm'


----------

